# Avatar - The Last Airbender (Movie)



## sami (Oct 1, 2009)

The Last Airbender | Trailer & Official Movie Site | Summer 2010

The cartoon made it on my list of "best stories ever told." It sucks about all the trouble that the cartoon production committee had where they ended up shortening it down from 4 seasons to 3. I felt they spent too much time with them running around in Omashu.

Anyway, I hope this movie doesn't end up as a letdown. I'm not really a big fan of all of Shyamalan's work though I did like 6th sense... but that's about it.

The first time I saw Avatar, it was the finale for Season 1. It made me  because I never expected something like this to be shown on Nickelodeon.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 1, 2009)

my kid told me about it a while ago, and we watched the trailers. i read somewhere that he asked his kids what movie they thought they would like to see and he made it.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 1, 2009)

Didn't he do something similar with Lady In The Water? It was a bedtime story he used to tell his kids and he expanded that to make a movie of it. And it was the most self absorbed grabasstic steaming pile of horse shit I ever saw.

I have no faith left in M. Knight, he was definitely a one or two hit wonder (I really enjoyed 6th Sense, Unbreakable & Signs) Anything else he's put out has gotten progressively worse since then.

It'd be nice if this is a good flick but I'm going in (or seeing it on HBO / DVD later) with VERY low expectations.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 1, 2009)

I love Aang, Sokka, and Kitara!


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 1, 2009)

Avatar is probably my favorite thing Nickelodeon has done since I was a kid. Hopefully the movie lives up to the show.


----------



## Variant (Oct 11, 2009)

^
 Stellar show, despite being primarily aimed at kids. There's a lot of very poignant underlying themes running throughout... and the trailer does indeed look epic! 



> Didn't he do something similar with Lady In The Water? It was a bedtime story he used to tell his kids and he expanded that to make a movie of it. And it was the most self absorbed grabasstic steaming pile of horse shit I ever saw.



 M. Knight *did not* write The Airbender stroy at all. He's only directing it.


----------



## Arminius (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the animated series, but Aang looks like he's barely out of diapers in the trailer


----------



## sami (Oct 12, 2009)

At least he has a resemblance to his cartoon counterpart. The other guys don't look much like their counterparts at all.


----------



## defchime (Oct 12, 2009)

orb451 said:


> Didn't he do something similar with Lady In The Water? It was a bedtime story he used to tell his kids and he expanded that to make a movie of it. And it was the most self absorbed grabasstic steaming pile of horse shit I ever saw.
> 
> I have no faith left in M. Knight, he was definitely a one or two hit wonder (I really enjoyed 6th Sense, Unbreakable & Signs) Anything else he's put out has gotten progressively worse since then.
> 
> It'd be nice if this is a good flick but I'm going in (or seeing it on HBO / DVD later) with VERY low expectations.


 
OMFG!!! how can you not love the happening! lol.......Seriously Mark Walberg is the greatest actor ever in that movie, absolutely every line he reads sounds sarcastic...just watch it and youll think its the funniest movie ever.

for example when the 2 kids are at the hick persons house and their kicking the door to get food and mark walbergs tellen them to get away, then he sees a gun come out of the window and marks like "OHHH NOES ITSA GUUNNN!" and he tries to save the kid but fails.

its honestly an awesome movie because mark walbergs acting...."say hi to your mother for me" lol



As for the last air bender, I have no idea what the avatar series is about, but i think its better so i can go to the movie without already critisizing it.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 12, 2009)

Having never seen the cartoon (I have trouble with cartoons in which I can't tell if what I'm watching originally came from American or Japan, for some reason..), based solely on the trailer this looks promising.

Though, I can't stand the vast majority of his past work. 6th sense was great *the first time* and then it loses all it's value immediately after that.

Unbreakable made me want to vomit, Signs was kinda okay until the stupid 'here's some stock bigfoot conspiracy footage' shot of one of the aliens, and the whole climax from there ruined it for me. After that he lost me completely. Village? NO, Sir. Lady in the Water? FUCK NO, Sir. 

I didn't even bother with the last one. The Happening, I think it was called? Burn me once, shame on you. Burn me 4-6 some odd times, what the fuck is my problem?! 

Anyway, he didn't write this, and the trailer makes it look like he had MEGA budget for it, so the potential is there for it to kick almighty ass. 

And now is the perfect time for Dave to post the clip from South Park where M Knight suggests various ways we could save our imaginations from being attacked by terrorists.


----------



## Arminius (Oct 12, 2009)

sami said:


> At least he has a resemblance to his cartoon counterpart. The other guys don't look much like their counterparts at all.



Oh god your right, the guy who plays zuko looks nothing like him


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-and-media/94463-james-camerons-avatar.html

Sami use search jeez 






[for people who don't get the humour behind this post - I know it's not a repost!]


----------



## sami (Oct 12, 2009)

Scarimus Symmetrius Dorkimus!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 1, 2010)

Has anyone else seen this yet? I went and saw the midnight showing last night and it....was....terrrrrrrible. I mean M. Night did a HORRIBLE job with the script. I fucking love the cartoon and was so excited for this. But that movie was the worst hackjob I think I have ever seen.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 1, 2010)

why? me and my kids really want to see this. what was so bad?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 1, 2010)

My review if anyone wants to read it. I put spoiler tags just in case anyone doesn't want to read it yet, even though everyone who has seen the show will know what is going on.



Spoiler



So seriously, it was an hour and forty-five minutes of the worst script and dialogue I have heard in a long time. The cast was pretty damn great. Everyone sounded the way they were supposed to, the actors did justice to their characters. But, the script they were given DIDN'T.

First thing that was stupid. They mispronounced almost everyones name. There were tons of characters that had their names said wrong, including Aang and his title of the Avatar. That was just silly. 

There was absolutely NO character development whatsoever. They spent about 10 minutes at the Southern Water Tribe, then boom, all the sudden they are at the Air Temple. They don't show any of the traveling. It was seriously like M. Night took the first season and just deleted scenes and sections from it. Now, you might think that is usually what should be done. But he didn't really do anything to make up for what he cut. 

There were no animals either. They had Appa, Momo and the lizard creatures that the Fire Nation ride in the trailer, but that is it. The whole world that was created with the unique animals wasn't there at all. And even though they had Appa and Momo, they seemed like an afterthought. They weren't important at all. As far as you, the watcher understands, they are just teleporting across the planet. It just cuts from scene to scene and all the sudden they are at a different place.

Firebenders couldn't bend fire unless they had it with them. They can't make it themselves. So the Fire Nation carried around torches.

And, they cut so many characters that were important. Fuck, they even cut characters that they had casted. Suki was cast as the Keyoshi warrior, but they weren't in the movie at all. Neither was Jet, or Bhumi. 

There was just so much wrong with this movie that I'm actually furious. And it's not just because I'm a fan of the film. There was seriously SO MUCH wrong with it. It would be so much worse if you had walked into this movie and had never seen the show before. You would seriously have no fucking clue as to what was going on. It would have been an even worse movie for the crowd that hadn't seen the cartoon. 

There was so much more that was wrong and I keep going back and forth between everything that I can say. Like how Iroh had a dragonball z moment, Koe the face stealer was replaced by a random dragon (I'm assuming it was Roku's, but they never say or really mention Roku), how Aang took his first adventure to the spirit world the first time he went into the Avatar state. Seriously. When he finds out the monks are all dead, he flots and goes Avatar state like in the cartoon, but then he goes to the spirit world. They never even explain the fucking Avatar state or mention why it happens to him.

It was a fucking waste of money. I was so disappointed. I really, REALLY hope they stop M. Night from writing the next script, because I know he is working on it. They need to get someone else.



I will say this though. The scenery was beautiful. He did a good job there. I had no issues with the cast or the jobs they did (except Ozai and Zhao, I wish they would have casted different actors for them). I am only furious about the script. Since the script was awful, it made everything else awful, including the characters. The script and his directing ruined everything. By the time I left, I hated every single character. Aang was whiney, Ozai wasn't terrifying, just some calm guy, and Zhao was a dick, then he became annoying REALLY fast. If you see it, you'll understand with his constant talk of the library and scrolls he found. Since there was no character development, each character that I loved was painted in a new, different light. And there was no reason to like any of them.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 1, 2010)

Here are some other reviews for you who might think I'm just super picky. 

The Last Airbender Movie Reviews, Pictures - Rotten Tomatoes

6% on rotten tomato.

Another. M. Night Shyamalan?s ?The Last Airbender? Disappoints | Real TV Addict


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 1, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> Has anyone else seen this yet? I went and saw the midnight showing last night and it....was....terrrrrrrible. I mean M. Night did a HORRIBLE job with the script. I fucking love the cartoon and was so excited for this. But that movie was the worst hackjob I think I have ever seen.




Yea it was god awful. I never wanted to walk out of a theater mid-movie until then.


----------



## ROAR (Jul 1, 2010)

That movie sucked flying bison balls.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jul 2, 2010)

my  :

In the extra features section of the second season on DVD Shyamalan specifically states that he decided to make the movie because his daughter LOVED the cartoon. I have this to say to him:

I hope that "movie" made your daughter cry.


----------



## shredfreak (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuck this shit, i was really hoping it would be a +2hour movie for each season. 

This is infuriating


----------



## Razorgrin (Jul 4, 2010)

A couple of my friends are huge fans of the show, but they haven't seen the movie yet. I keep telling them not to get their hopes up, because _everyone_ seems to hate it.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 4, 2010)

I take it no matter if you have seen the show or not, it's not worth the price of a movie ticket?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 7, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> I take it no matter if you have seen the show or not, it's not worth the price of a movie ticket?



Nope. Not worth it at all. Trust me. That movie =


----------



## Variant (Jul 7, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> My review if anyone wants to read it. I put spoiler tags just in case anyone doesn't want to read it yet, even though everyone who has seen the show will know what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
 That's about as good of a description of the film as you get. Such a great show squandered on a haphazardly thrown together film.  True, though most of the characters were spot-on (except Iroh, who despite the personality and demeanor being there, looked totally different , and Zuko who got started in on the sympathy path way earlier than in the series) and the visuals bringing the experience to a level the cartoon simply could not achieve... so much of the great storytelling was tossed out. *The series was about the experiences of a populous in the face of adversity as much as it was about the characters, and so much of that was glossed over.*


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 9, 2010)

Variant said:


> ^
> That's about as good of a description of the film as you get. Such a great show squandered on a haphazardly thrown together film.  True, though most of the characters were spot-on (except Iroh, who despite the personality and demeanor being there, looked totally different , and Zuko who got started in on the sympathy path way earlier than in the series) and the visuals bringing the experience to a level the cartoon simply could not achieve... so much of the great storytelling was tossed out. *The series was about the experiences of a populous in the face of adversity as much as it was about the characters, and so much of that was glossed over.*



Don't forget Ozai. He looked nothing like he was supposed to and he definitely didn't act the way he was supposed to. There was a part where it even somewhat sounded like he cared about how Zuko was doing. His character seemed more like a strict boss at work than an evil tyrant set on ruling the world.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw it a couple of days ago - quite possibly one of the worst piles of shit i've ever been exposed to.

Ozai is supposed to be the baddest mofo on the plant and Zhao was supposed to be a REALLY angry and scary guy. The movies have portrayed both of these guys as suckers. 

Firebenders not being able to generate their own fire, the fight scenes suck... i really couldn't find any redeeming feature of this movie whatsoever, but that might have been because i was laughing all the time at the brutal dialogue that i'm sure could have been lifted from a bunch of 12 year olds playing Dungeons and Dragons for the first time.


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 13, 2010)

what the heck when did it come out?
i guess it got released early i america, but sucks that its sucks ill still see it though when it comes here.
what i thought was cool about the show was they had a kung fu guy to do the fight scenes, like choregraph them or whatever.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 13, 2010)

They cut out so many good scenes too. That made me really pissed. Zuko didn't even have his pony tail. Plus they pronounced some of the names wrong.


----------

